# My first trackday with the beast !! Toronto



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

had a blast , this thing is a handful , 500 hp , rwd . enjoy


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice pics and nice cars! Trackdays are great!!


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Those arch flares are sweet. Is that the ones from the Veilside EIII kit?


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Whats the wide-arch kit and wheels man? I want...


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

wow nice wild body dude


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

yeh i think its the veilside kit, got it like that from japan , wheels are work vsxxx


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Those work wheels are one of my favorites. They work really well with the car. awsome.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pics! That widebody indeed looks very sweet.

Were you up to the competition? :smokin:


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

what are the wheel spec ? look like a crazy lip

tires are falken rt 615 ?


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Great looking car


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice pic's, how come you was in rwd, Is it a GTS???

Nice looking car you have, I am looking to fit the same/simlar wide arch kit to mine. What are the wheel sizes on your car and are the front wings wider too?


How did it feel on the track?


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks fantastic :smokin: 

The front wings certainly look wider to me, George  and might have a GRID 4WD Controller.

It would be interesting to know if this is still available......anyone?


----------



## princess skyla (Oct 11, 2007)

very nice. havent been to a track day for ages.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

nice car, but I can't get over my supreme love of gunmetal R32s


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i wonder why that is LOL


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

its not a gts-t, front wheel drive has been disabled , drive shafts everything taken out , got it like that from japan , and yes the front fenders are wider also . She handled really well on the track actually , got sideways a few times but once the tires heated up i could push it a bit harder it was fun i must say


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Nice pic's, how come you was in rwd, Is it a GTS???
> 
> Nice looking car you have, I am looking to fit the same/simlar wide arch kit to mine. What are the wheel sizes on your car and are the front wings wider too?
> 
> ...


the wheel specs are front -17x 9 -26 offset , rear 17x10 -46 offset 
felt great on the track!!!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

That car of yours is one awesome looking machine, would look even better with vented front wings, in fact thats the only thing missing, What wide arch kit is it?? The wheels go just right with it, my favourite R32.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

According to Miguel it is the Veilside EIII kit, though it wasn't entirely clear from his message whether that included the front wings. I assume it does as it's not cheap at around £5.5 k delivered and takes 3 months for them to produce to order


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

by front wings u mena front fenders right ?? lol , sorry , yeh the fron fenders were part of the kit but honestly i bought the car like this from japan so i wont really know where the kit is from but the closest looking kit is the veilside


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Wierd how they got rid of the AWD, but that body kit is pretty hot.


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

What are those wheels? +30 offset?


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

JBNR32 said:


> What are those wheels? +30 offset?


dude , i posted this b4 , its -46 rear , -26 front , plus 30 ,haha


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

That R34GT-R spoiler on your R32 doesn't look as bad as I thought. Nice pictures


----------



## Bignate (Oct 26, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> nice car, but I can't get over my supreme love of gunmetal R32s


Well in that case I'll post the pics I have from the same track day.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

great shots... how did the beast from the east do against Scoobys and the F430?


----------



## Bignate (Oct 26, 2007)

lil quicker than some of the scooby's, but I never seemed to be on the same time as the Ferarri.


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Oct 28, 2007)

i live in Toronto too 
come pick me up and take me for a spin in your gtr's


----------



## white2abbit (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome, what track?


----------



## Bignate (Oct 26, 2007)

Dunnville, Ontario


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Does look cool, now all you need to do is straighten up that rear plate!:squintdan


----------

